# Cover Designer & Photoshop



## Dennis Schmidt (23. Januar 2008)

Guten Abend

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wohin mit dieser Frage, da ich kein Forum klar zuordnen kann. 
Sollte ich hier falsch sein, bitte ins richtige Forum verschieben.

Ich suche nach einer professionellen Lösung, in Photoshop CD/DVD-Label zu designen.
Mein Schwerpunkt liegt dabei auf der Größe/Form der Disc.
Ich habe im Freundeskreis rumgefragt, herausgekommen ist, dass viele sich einfach die Maße der Disc nehmen und in Photoshop auswahlen erstellen, auch für das Loch in der Mitte.

Mir erscheint dieser Weg nicht optimal und einfach nicht effizient.
In Nero Cover Designer kann man sich ja Templates laden, worauf man da denn Texte, Bilder etc. einfügen kann. Doch möchte ich das Designen in Photoshop wegen der Möglichkeiten erledigen.

Jetzt also zu meiner Frage: Ist es möglich, sich die Templates in Photoshop zu importieren, um darauf denn sein Design auszurichten?

Ich bin auch gerne offen für andere Vorschläge.

Dazu ist zu sagen, dass ich mit dem LightScribe-Verfahren arbeite. Da sehen die Rohlinge ja nochmal einen Tick anders aus. Das Template ist in Cover Designer enthalten.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## Zinken (24. Januar 2008)

Was macht denn der Cover-Designer anderes, als Dir die Konturen der CD anzuzeigen?
Erstell Dir doch einfach ein Bild mit den wichtigen Linien und nimm es in Photoshop als unterste Ebene.
Eine millimetergenaue Vorlage bekommst Du zB. mit Illustrator hin - oder sogar mit Inkscape.


----------



## KyriosTheristis (24. Januar 2008)

Wenn du im Internet ein wenig suchst, findest du bestimmt Massenhaft Vorlagen für CD's. Könnte dir eventuell auch welle schicken für Photoshop, mein Freund hat glaub mal eine gemacht, bin aber nicht mehr sicher, müsste suchen.

Also ich drucke sehr viel CD's (Achtung Drucken, kein Lightscribe)

Ich mach das immer so, dass ich das Cover in Microsoft Picture It! Designe (benutze Photoshop nicht, weil meine Designs meist recht einfach sind und mir Picture It! dafür reicht)
Für das hab ich mir ein Template mit den richtige Massen hergestellt, welches ein bisschen zu gross ist von den Massen her.

Wenn ich das habe, speichere ich es als JPG und importiere das ganze Bild in Nero CoverDesigner, dort hab ich ein Template für Verbatim Rohlinge und genau den Drucker den ich habe. Hab ich im Netz gefunden. So kann ich dann das Bild noch positionieren und auf die richtige Grösse skalieren und perfekt auf die Disc drucken.


Das hat jetzt nicht viel mit dem Thema zu tun, aber darf ich fragen, wieso du das mit Lightscribe machen willst und nicht direkt bedrucken?
Die Rohlingpreise dürften ja wohl ungefähr gleich sein und nen Drucker der CD's bedrucken kann kriegst du schon für etwa 70€, das einzige was dann halt noch kostet ist die Tinte.
Denn ich habe gelesen das Lightscribe extrem lange braucht, um einen Rohling zu "drucken", so ca. 20 Min oder so und man hat dann ja nur diese Bronze Farbe.

Wollte ich nur so aus neugier wissen 

Grüsse
Santsches


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (24. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich werde mich jetzt mal im Internet nach Vorlagen umschauen. Ansonsten werden ich es wohl nach dem Do it yourself-Verfahren lösen.
Dachte bloß, dass es eine einfache Variante gibt wie ein Programm übergreifendes Format.

@KyriosTheristis: Ich habe monatelang ohne Laufwerk gearbeitet, weil es nie von Nöten war. Bin auch eher ein Freund von Festplatten.
Doch durch meine Arbeit ist es jetzt notwendig, dass ich DVDs/CDs erstelle und auch erkenntlich mache.
Dabei geht es mir nicht so sehr um Farben, zudem finde ich die Graustufen auf der Disc sehr hübsch.
Den Brenner habe ich mir auch nur wegen des Preises geholt. Dennoch möchte ich mit LightScribe arbeiten. 
Sollte es mir irgendwann nicht mehr gefallen, kann ich mir ja immer noch einen Drucker holen. Den Aufwand muss ja jeder, der Drucken möchte, betreiben.


----------

